# I thought Iâ€™d do this for fun.



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

I donâ€™t think Cryalis would like it much if I posted her history here so I wonâ€™t do that  But the rest is here.

  Name: Cryalis
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Snow-Dragon
Height: 15 feet nose to tail
Weight: 150 kilograms

Appearance: Cryalis is rather small for a Snow Dragon her age, coming in at only 15 feet from end to end. Her skin is a brilliant white snow colour, and so are her eyes. Her wings, fully extended, reach 23 feet on either side.

- Markings: A tiny scar on her neck from a childhood crash into a glacier.

- Eye color: Pure snow white

- Other features: Cryalisâ€™ talons are a beautiful shade of sky blue

Behaviour and Personality: Cryalis can be tricky to understand. At times she can be scared of the mere sight of other beings, and at others, she can be communicating opening with them, although it she spends a lot of time being the former rather than the latter.

Skills: Cryalis simply loves to swim in freezing water. Temperature doesnâ€™t really affect her in any way, in fact the colder it is, the more she likes it. Common thing to see her jumping about and playing in water so cold it should have frozen over.
Weaknesses: Heat bothers Cryalis. Being a Snow-Dragon, her body lacks the ability to keep herself cool.

Likes: Cold weather and large bodies of super-cold water

Dislikes: Heated areas or simply the heat.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 22, 2008)

hi nice to meet you! *offers a vanilla bean frap.*


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 22, 2008)

E-mannor said:


> hi nice to meet you! *offers a vanilla bean frap.*




Nice to meet you too. * Takes Vanilla bean wrap and bows head in thanks*


----------



## XsilverfangX (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice to know your dragon. ^-^


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 22, 2008)

Snow-dragoness... ^^
Why the nature invented something like "heat" is a question, i will never able to answer i guess -.- Coldness is much better, maybe not directly freezing water, but cold water is good ^^


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 23, 2008)

A dragoness without a cock and breasts the size of her head?  Splendid!


----------



## FeatherTalon (Aug 23, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Snow-dragoness... ^^
> Why the nature invented something like "heat" is a question, i will never able to answer i guess -.- Coldness is much better, maybe not directly freezing water, but cold water is good ^^



Yea, damn the heat to hell. Cold weather for win! 

Actaully, Cryalis likes the super freezing water and the super freezing areas best. Water temps of about -50 and air temps around -30 suit her well

and...



> A dragoness without a cock and breasts the size of her head?  Splendid!


lol, lol and LOL!

And for the peeps who read this, I have a full sized pic of her now, thanks to Silverfang, and I will post it if asked.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> A dragoness without a cock and breasts the size of her head?  Splendid!



-.-
Stupid, that THIS seems to get a rarity... I don't like herms... To unnatural...



> Yea, damn the heat to hell. Cold weather for win!
> 
> Actaully, Cryalis likes the super freezing water and the super freezing areas best. Water temps of about -50 and air temps around -30 suit her well


Maybe a bit to cold, but better the dry out in a desert...
And to get near to you, cold would be no problem... *roar*


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 26, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> -.-
> Stupid, that THIS seems to get a rarity... I don't like herms... To unnatural...



And you're a dragon?

You're shit out of luck, my friend.  D:


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 26, 2008)

lol, that seems to be a trend, but i had a completely normal strait, male, dragon fursona, but he was hard to draw, so the candid one stuck, lol


----------

